# TalkCockatiels Calendar!!!



## roxy culver

So, this idea has been running around in the back of our minds for a while now and I was recently given the green light. We would like to make a TalkCockatiels calendar featuring, well, our tiels!!! I think it would be a great way for everyone to enjoy the forum in real life lol. Dave said he can get them together once we get the pictures so what I'm going to do is open a thread here in a moment where you can enter your picture (only one picture per person please.) Then, at the end of the month, we will compile the entries and make a poll so you can vote who you would like to be in the calendar. It'll be fun for all!!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ooh yay i'm going to hunt through all my pics of Smokey!

Reeeeeaaaaallllllyyyyyyy wish i had a better camera now lol.


----------



## meaggiedear

Awesome!  this is exciting.


----------



## enigma731

Picture submissions go here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33645 

(But that's adorable.)


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Picture submissions go here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33645
> 
> (But that's adorable.)


I fixed it immediately once I realized what I did. Almost put the reason for editing as "retarded mistake" lol.


----------



## enigma731

LOL. Well now the link is here for reference, so that's good anyway.


----------



## Renae

This is a great idea!!


----------



## triinket

OMG this a wonderful idea. ^^


----------



## roxy culver

And pretty much I'm thinking we can handle the orders like we did the Secret Santa, you PM us your addresses once its done and we can send them. Dave has a way of payment (TB has something set up) and they'll only be about $20.


----------



## triinket

roxy culver said:


> And pretty much I'm thinking we can handle the orders like we did the Secret Santa, you PM us your addresses once its done and we can send them. Dave has a way of payment (TB has something set up) and they'll only be about $20.


That's not even a bad price.
I was thinking the other day when i messaged you about the Secret Santa.
Wouldn't it be cool, if we could raffle off items? Or make a charity fund for Tiel's In Need. Although this is a really good price considering the time and effort you guys are going to be putting into the calender's. But not everyone can afford that. And me, i just a have the biggest heart. I don't like to see anyone go without. >.<


----------



## roxy culver

That would be a little more complicated then what we're doing right now, but its something to think about, thank you!


----------



## triinket

roxy culver said:


> That would be a little more complicated then what we're doing right now, but its something to think about, thank you!


Just a suggestion. 
Your Welcome.


----------



## budgieandtiel

Quick question: i have a picture of Shiraarat outside without a harness. Would that picture be okay, despite it being an unsafe practice? 
-For anyone who's concerned, his outdoor trips have been put to a stop until he gets his flightsuit.


----------



## roxy culver

Because its against the forum rules we can't allow it in the calendar, I'm sorry!


----------



## budgieandtiel

Okay, thanks! I figured it wouldn't be permitted, just wanted to confirm.
Time to hunt down another picture, then.


----------



## roxy culver

You could always do a photo shoot specifically for the calendar and then post the other photos in another thread so we can admire them!!!


----------



## bjknight93

The problem with fundraising for charities/tiel rescues is that we live all over the place so I'm sure we would never be able to decide on places to send it. Plus, Dave has to be around to collect money and he's a busy guy..not on very much.


----------



## budgieandtiel

I think posting them at all would be against the forum rules, though? I wouldn't want to be the reason someone decided it would be alright to take their bird outside and lose it.


----------



## roxy culver

> I think posting them at all would be against the forum rules, though? I wouldn't want to be the reason someone decided it would be alright to take their bird outside and lose it.


Exactly, it is against the forum rules. Only because we, just like you, don't want to be held responsible if someone sees a picture like that and decides its a good idea to try themselves then loses their bird because of it.


----------



## Clair

What's the deadline for the calendar entries?


----------



## meaggiedear

Clair said:


> What's the deadline for the calendar entries?


I believe the end of the month is.


----------



## Renae

Oops, posted it in the wrong thread, haha! My bad.


----------



## meaggiedear

Solace. said:


> Oops, posted it in the wrong thread, haha! My bad.


Haha. Whoo! I'm not alone anymore.


----------



## moonchild

Quick question: What size should the photos be, ideally? Considering it's going to be a print calendar I would think they'd have to be fairly large/high-resolution...


----------



## roxy culver

That's something I'll have to ask Dave, if we need a higher resolution of the photos we can always let you guys know.


----------

